# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  Probiotici

## ula

Imaju li naše bebe, kroz naše mlijeko, koristi od probiotika koje mi pijemo, ili to ipak ostane u našim crijevima?

----------


## jelena.O

e i mene to zanima počela sam pred koji dan upotrebljavat probiotik viva http://www.probiotikaviva.hr/about.php?id=1 i jedino kaj sam vidla da mu je malo tvrđa kakica, i da malo manje kenja ili sam ja malo manje uzela grožđa nek neki dan??? meni su rekli da bi imalo to koristi za njega , s time da se već borimo s atopisjkim dermatitisom.

----------


## Cubana

Probiotik je bakterija koja ostaje u našem crijevu. 
I za naš je organizam loše kad bakterije iz crijeva uđu u krv i dalje u tijelo. Tako da se probiotici ne bi smjeli naći u majčinom mlijeku.

----------


## ula

Ma zbunjena sam jer za ovaj probiotik koji pijem kažu da ga je super piti u trudnoći kao preventivu dermatitisa, alergija... Pa si mislim ako dođe do bebe u trbuhu, dođe i do mlijeka. A možda se i varam.

----------


## ula

http://www.vitality-international.hr/vijest.asp?id=302

----------


## Lutonjica

koliko ja čitam, nigdje ne piše da je to prevencija oboljenja kod djece ako se pije u trudnoći
nego preporučuju da se daje novorođenčadi kao prevencija

----------


## jelena.O

meni je gastrička rekla da to može bit prevencija ako se pije najmanje zadnje tromjesjećje, i bar smanji intenzitet. Moram priznati da baš nisam bila revna u tome, i atopijski i alergija na sve i svašta je tu, samo me čudi kak mi ništ takvo nije bilo s prvim detetom, nek samo s drugim i trećim.

----------


## jelena.O

mislim  si možda ima tu veze i možda krvne grupe, od klinaca još ne znam, ali je možda ta varijacija u igri kod alergija?

----------


## ula

a bi li vi, da tako kažem iz čistog mira, davali maloj bebi probiotik?

----------


## Lutonjica

nikad.
davala bih ga eventualo djetetu starijem od 6 mjeseci koje ima težak atopijski dermatitis, a probiotici mu pomažu

----------


## jelena.O

ja nebi baš maloj, ali maloj većoj od recimo 10-12 mjeseca kad već i može jest jogurte da, ili ak može jest jogurte radije bi jogurt nek probiotik, ali imam nakanu ovom mom sisavcu počet davat moj probiotik negdje za  malo više od mjesec dana kad ću mu počet davat nekaj jest na žlicu, možda bu bolje prošal od sestre kaj se tiče alergija i kože.

inače možda je i to pomoć, ali btw. moja frendica imala klinca kojeg je dolila svolom i brojkom 5 dana, mali bil poslije na nekoj formuli, zdrav ko dren, mlađi klinjo dojen do 15 mjesecisvako malo bil bolestan, istina možda bi manji i bio bolesniji da nije cical , ali to nitko ne zna. 

*Velim ja susedi to je sve lutrija.*

----------


## Cubana

Zašto djetetu davati bakterije ako je sa njegovom probavom i crijevnom florom sve u redu?
Ne čini li vam se to kao još jedan marketinški trik?
Znate li koje su to bakterije koje unosite, u kojoj količini i čini li vam se logično u crijevo s kojim je sve uredu unositi veću količinu bakterija nego što bi u njega normalno ušlo?
Moje je mišljenje da je svaka neravnoteža loša.

----------


## ula

Ma joj, ja ne vidim u svemu marketinški trik, i ne vidim ništa loše u tome da svom zdravom crijevu i probavi s vremena na vrijeme dam kuru probiotika. No dobro, slažem se da zdravoj maloj bebi prob.nisu potrebni.

----------


## Lutonjica

zdravoj bebi koja doji majčino mlijeko je najbolji probiotik

----------


## sirius

Ne razumijem zašto bi zdravom , dojenom djetetu bez ikakvih problema trebao probiotik?
Inaće , moja nabolji marketinški trik ima proizvod za imunitet : kapsule kapsule ili tablete sa kolostrumom  krave, pretpostavljam da bi taj dodatak bio odličan za male teliće, ali da štiti ljude od nećega, teško.

----------


## Optimist

Po savjetu, malenoj sam prvo davala biogaiu, imala je problema sa stolicom, mijenjali smo ad, onda je imala grceve. Pronasli odgovarajuci ad, presli na Linex baby kapi. U medjuvremenu je imala bas jake grceve i vjetrove koji su je mucili. 
Odustala od cajeva (komorac, kim, anis) i Espumisana. 
Nestalo mi Linexa na 2-3 dana, jutros joj ga dam i odmah problemi s vjetrovima. Je li moguce da joj ti probiotici rade probleme? Iskustva?
Sad ima 8 tjedana.

----------


## Vrci

Zasto dajes ako nema problema bez njih?
Ja svojoj ne dajem nista osim d3

----------


## Optimist

Od početka je na njima, tako da nisam niti znala da mogu stvarati probleme. Zbog problema smo joj ih i uveli.

----------


## Optimist

Daješ joj D3 od Oleovita ili Plivin? Koliko kapi? Nama je propisala 3.

----------


## Vrci

Oleovit 2 kapi.
Ali i ad ima neke probiotike, barem vecina marki, pa mislim da osim u slucajevima proljeva/antibiotika ne treba dodatno

----------


## lovely___love

Ne mora svaki probiotik da odgovara svakom-nekom pomaže,dok drugom napravi kuršlus sa stomakom.Zavisi od kombinacija bakterija,filera (ako se to tako zove  :Wink: ) i sl.

U grupi o alergijama na FB-u (meni vrlo informativna) čestu se spominju Plivine d3 da nisu ok po sastavu,da je bolje Oleovit.

----------


## Davor

U zadnje vrijeme svašta zovu probioticima. Mislim da kulture koje nemaju nikakve šanse kolonizirati probavni sustav ne bi smjele nositi naziv probiotik. Na primjer rhamnosus ili casei - čista prijevara.

----------

